# Mountain Mama roll call... who's going? August 4, 2007.



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I've already sent in my registration.

Last year we walked up and signed up, but Kirk B says they might fill up this year with max # of riders as the event has grown every year.

Nothing seriously steep - just very long climbs, you see the end of the road your on, and it turns, and it just keeps going on more and more 



https://bikemountainmama.homestead.com/


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I will be staying in the flats this year but a group of guys that I work with are planning to go. They just completed Blood Sweat and Gears and are ready for some more suffering.


----------



## Big T (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm signed up along with several friends from Northern VA. One of the guys did it last year and raved about it. 

I think I remember seeing a post from you about the Mountains of Misery Double Metric (which I did last year) - how do the climbs on Mountain Mama compare to it?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Big T said:


> I'm signed up along with several friends from Northern VA. One of the guys did it last year and raved about it.
> 
> I think I remember seeing a post from you about the Mountains of Misery Double Metric (which I did last year) - how do the climbs on Mountain Mama compare to it?


I just did century on Mountains of Misery.

Lots more mountain climbs. But nothing as steep.

That one climb in the middle took forever (where the kid was doing wheelies up and down the street on his dirt bike). 42x27 was no problem the whole day for me. Didn't need the triple.

Nothing that made me have to stop and catch my breath. I did cramp some where for a little bit, but I worked through that.

Although if it is 90F+, might need to consider cutting it short in the middle.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Big T said:


> I'm signed up along with several friends from Northern VA. One of the guys did it last year and raved about it.
> 
> I think I remember seeing a post from you about the Mountains of Misery Double Metric (which I did last year) - how do the climbs on Mountain Mama compare to it?



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67738&highlight=mountain+mama


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Big T said:


> I'm signed up along with several friends from Northern VA. One of the guys did it last year and raved about it.
> 
> I think I remember seeing a post from you about the Mountains of Misery Double Metric (which I did last year) - how do the climbs on Mountain Mama compare to it?



I should be in my new Amgen ToC shirt and Nike 10/2 shorts.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*Good ride*

Wow, 346 participants, a new record for Mountain Mama.

My friend and I did it again in 9 hours total time, start at 8, finished at 5. I think we spent less time at rest stops this year, so I don't know what happened. haha. We did get stuck changing his flat rear on one of the mountains.

It did get "hot", maybe close to 90F.. I heard a some of the 100 milers switched to the 70 mile route when it was getting hot.

I felt as if I was hurting most of the ride.. I think I almost fell behind on calorie/fluid consumption in the first 30 miles, but I kept at it and tried not to fall further behind.

I was going to leave the 11/23 on, but was worried about getting into trouble, so I put the 12/27 back on just in case. I figured I'd try to ride the ride in 42x24 and 42x21 on the mountains (and not use the 42x27). It became obvious early on that wasn't going to happen. So I did stay out of the triple crank again with the 12/27 rear.


----------



## Big T (Feb 4, 2005)

Very good ride. I definitely plan to do it again in the future. I was pleasantly surprised that only one of the climbs was anything I'd call steep (Hoover Mtn, right after the 30 mile rest stop). Snowy, Allegheny and Allegheny 2 were very long though, so they just wore you out. I rode a compact with a 13/26, which allowed me to spin pretty well up most of the climbs. 

Rest stops were well supported and the people were very friendly. We waited around a little longer than we wanted at the Allegheny rest stop because they were having problems refilling the water. We finished in 6hrs, 30 min total, 5 hr 50 ride time. I felt pretty good but faded on the last climb. I'm still tired today.


----------

